# Best Archer in the world.....



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Guys it's Friday,thought I share this with ya!!!!!
I really doubt I could sit in a stand with this hottie!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

It's not working


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> It's not working


Sorry..Click on "watch it on youtube" right in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW
Bad arse


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

RLwhaler said:


> .........
> I really doubt I could sit in a stand with this hottie!!!


I'd be willing to try.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll have to show that to my daughter.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW!!


----------

